# Codeblocks bzw. Eclipse mit MinGW oder einem anderen Compiler verknüpfen



## I.E. (8. Okt 2016)

Hallo,





ich will in die C++-Programmierung einsteigen. Ich habe mir bereits einige Videos und Ableitungen angeschaut und versuche sie umzusetzen.

Ich habe bereits eine auf C++ zugeschnittene Eclipse-Version und eine weitere IDE namens Codeblocks heruntergeladen und installiert. Nun brauche ich noch einen Compiler.

Es ist so, ich habe zuhause kein Internet und lade die Sachen andernorts runter. Nun habe ich MinGW und CynGW (oder so ähnlich) auf einem anderen Rechner runtergeladen, habe es dort auch entpackt und installiert. Dann habe ich die Ordner per Stick zu mir nach Hause befördert.



Jetzt muss ich den IDEs irgendwie klar machen, dass sie mit diesen Compilern arbeiten müssen. Sie erkennen sie allerdings nicht.

Ist es von Gewicht, dass ich die Compiler eigentlich auf einem anderen Rechner installiert habe? Es ist so, dass für die Installation immer ein Internet-Zugang erforderlich ist, soweit ich das gesehen habe, es wird eine Verbindung zu der Ursprungsseite (sourgeforge) hergestellt um weitere Daten runterzuladen.

Jedenfalls – ich habe die Compiler-Daten, sie sind auf meinem Rechner, allerdings werden sie von den IDEs nicht erkannt. Es gibt auch bei Codeblocks bei Menü/Settings/Compiler eine Ansicht, wo man den jeweiligen Compiler bestimmen kann. GCC in reiner Form wird da nicht angezeigt.

Jedenfalls – kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich Codeblocks oder Eclipse mit den Compiler-Ordnern verknüpfen kann?


Beste Grüße


----------



## Wirago (18. Okt 2016)

Was spricht denn gegen Visual Studio?


----------



## VfL_Freak (18. Okt 2016)

Wirago hat gesagt.:


> Was spricht denn gegen Visual Studio?


nun ja, auch DAS würde er ja aus dem Web ziehen müssen ... 
und ohne Internet ... 

Codeblocks kenne ich nicht, aber ist denn bei Eclipse kein Compiler dabei ??
Das fände schon sehr seltsam !!

Aber auf Rechner A installieren und einfach den Installationsordner nach Rechner B kopieren, dürfte heutzutage bei fast JEDER Software zum Scheitern  verurteilt sein (zumindest unter Win) !

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Robat (18. Okt 2016)

Also ..
bei der installation von MinGW wird normalerweise deine PATH Variable bearbeitet und der Pfad von deinem MinGW Ordner wird hinzugefügt.
Da du es "nur" rübergezogen hast, wird die PATH Variable nicht gesetzt worden sein und deine IDEs erkennen es deswegen nicht.

Such dir mal den Pfad herraus und füge ihn deiner PATH Variable hinzu.
Erstell dann mal ein kleines c Programm


```
void main()
{

}
```

und öffne eine CMD. Dort navigierst du in deinen Ordner wo das c-Programm liegt uns gibst ein:
gcc NAME.c -o NAME
und schau ob er es dir kompiliert.

*PS: *


Wirago hat gesagt.:


> Was spricht denn gegen Visual Studio?



Microsoft.. hust 

Gruß
Robert


----------

